# i shot a well known r34 gtr



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

I met Alex (EvolutionVI) at the rhd meeting 07 in switzerland. After a supper i made some "snapshots". I hope you like it. Opinions are welcome.


































































hyperlink to the full album (higher resolution): 

Alex's Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Vspec-II - a photoset on Flickr


Cheers 

Andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That was a perfect day,Swiss is so nice,totally different then Germany:smokin: 


Pics you have taken,are very good quality,you know your business:bowdown1: 

The main photoshoot will bring up some good pics too,im sure.

It was so much fun hanging out with you guys,we did enjoy the whole day,have to repeat that next year:wavey:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Beautiful car, and a beautiful place. 

The rear spoiler shot sets it off nicely!

Well done to you both


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

thx r33 vspec for your opinion


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful R34.Nice shots to!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great shots 

I'm still learning my way round my SLR....I'd love to know how some of you guys get the lines in your pictures so sharp ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> Great shots
> 
> I'm still learning my way round my SLR....I'd love to know how some of you guys get the lines in your pictures so sharp ?


Post processing 

Using a "digital darkroom" to really get the best from each shot. 

And it also helps to have really good equipment - not just the camera, but good quality lenses too. 

Those shots are superb.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

beautiful pics. love the last one!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> Post processing
> 
> Using a "digital darkroom" to really get the best from each shot.
> 
> ...


Dave - I took advice from Dino on what lense to buy for my Canon 30D, went for an 'L Ultrasonic' one and it's fantastic, much better then the standard one. However I've still not managed lines as crisp as that yet !


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you very much for you post.

cheers

andres


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The most impressive is,it was not even arranged,Andres did just pull the cam out as the car was parked and did some shots how it was,so its really just snapshots,and the results make me smile


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

The setting and car look stunning.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice pictures, looks stunning


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

joker69 said:


>


Nice pictures :bowdown1: and a very nice R34.


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

:bowdown1: 
great pics andres!

well done mate...


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

looks stunning :smokin: 

Love white 34's :bowdown1: 

Chris


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

nice!!!  still more in2 the 32 n 33 but hay any skyline is god 2 me!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Damn nice pictures. The colour looks good on the car. Very nice clean looking R34.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

thank you fery much for all nice comments.

regards

andres


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Is it registered in Germany?


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

yes it is!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Uhh nice :thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

yes it is registered. the car belong to evolutionVI on this forum.

regards


----------

